# What supplements are need to body build ?



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 21, 2015)

So basically i i use creatine and protein and always been happy with that and happy with gainz and progress ,,  but recently som1 has be telling me that amino acid , glutamine , an bcaas are important to but ive always seen them as just another supplement scam , do any of you have some solid proof of what they do ?


----------



## bvs (Apr 21, 2015)

none are 'needed' if your diet is on point
that said, protien and creatine are beneficial and i like to use a good multi vitamin and digestive enzyme. amino acids or bcaa (same thing really) and glutamine are also beneficial but it all comes down to how much you want to spend. will any of these supplements make a noticeable difference? who knows. 

most other supplements (test boosters and gh boosters especially) are bullshit though so id avoid them


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 21, 2015)

alot of the protein shakes and weight gainers have the aminos or bcaas (w.e. you like to call em) in them if you drink them , i do put 10 gs. of glutamine in my post workout shake that i drink like 25 mins after i drink my 10gs of creatine and 45-50 mins before i eat my post workout meal


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 21, 2015)

4acesbro21 said:


> So basically i i use creatine and protein and always been happy with that and happy with gainz and progress ,,  but recently som1 has be telling me that amino acid , glutamine , an bcaas are important to but ive always seen them as just another supplement scam , do any of you have some solid proof of what they do ?



No supplements are needed. Period. They can be beneficial if you're lacking in certain areas but don't mistake that for a requirement to use them. 

Amino acids are what proteins get broken down into and stored in the muscle. Protein gets digested in the stomach and small intestine by special enzymes that hydrolyze the protein into amino acids. Glutamine is an amino acid. BCAA, branched chain amino acids, are another class of amino acids. If you're getting enough protein from food and/or whey protein, there is no benefit to supplementing with glutamine or BCAAs since complete protein sources already have these.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2015)

There is no benefit to bcaa anyway.  If you are going to supplement with amino get essential aminos or EAA. Glutamine is garbage. Does absolutly nothing.

Keep the focus on the food.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is no benefit to bcaa anyway.  If you are going to supplement with amino get essential aminos or EAA. Glutamine is garbage. Does absolutly nothing.
> 
> Keep the focus on the food.



Tha fukk are you talking about Pillar. Everyone knows, EVERYONE, that BCAAs are better than the joos


----------



## snake (Apr 21, 2015)

A little off the subject but I feel a multivitamin is always overlooked.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2015)

snake said:


> A little off the subject but I feel a multivitamin is always overlooked.


Probably cause you just pee it out.


----------



## zROgravity (Apr 21, 2015)

Because of money situations I usually have a bottle of whey on hand because meat at every meal for protein can get expensive fast. As for creatine I quit using it a while back, not because it didn't help, but because if I was in between bottles I would lose 3-4lbs. within a few days and it pissed me off when id step on the scale. BCAA's and glutamine not to sure about but I think I have to agree with the other comments, they would be helpful if your lacking those things in your nutrition.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2015)

zROgravity said:


> Because of money situations I usually have a bottle of whey on hand because meat at every meal for protein can get expensive fast. As for creatine I quit using it a while back, not because it didn't help, but because if I was in between bottles I would lose 3-4lbs. within a few days and it pissed me off when id step on the scale. BCAA's and glutamine not to sure about but I think I have to agree with the other comments, they would be helpful if your lacking those things in your nutrition.



I can get chicken thighs for like a buck a pound.  Those are a great option.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 21, 2015)

Context is also important here - supplements come closer to the "need" category when dieting depending on the length/severity of the diet.


----------



## snake (Apr 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Probably cause you just pee it out.



Same with all the excess protein guys take. (Not looking to start a protein war  )


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 22, 2015)

snake said:


> Same with all the excess protein guys take. (Not looking to start a protein war  )


What is the best protein powder, anyway? Always wondered and can't find any info on it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 22, 2015)

snake said:


> Same with all the excess protein guys take. (Not looking to start a protein war  )



Excess protein doesn't get pissed out though Snake. It's either used to replace lost amino acids from muscle protein breakdown, used to build new muscle tissue during muscle protein synthesis, or it's converted to glucose and used as an energy source via gluconeogenesis. This whole dogma of excess protein being pissed out is a myth.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 22, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> What is the best protein powder, anyway? Always wondered and can't find any info on it.



One that has accurate label claims. Some powders have been taken off the market bc of nitrogen spiking and shit like that. The protein content is lower than advertised but they include some compounds that spike nitrogen which makes it look like a higher protein content on basic tests.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 22, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> One that has accurate label claims. Some powders have been taken off the market bc of nitrogen spiking and shit like that. The protein content is lower than advertised but they include some compounds that spike nitrogen which makes it look like a higher protein content on basic tests.


I was joking. But thank you for the response.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Excess protein doesn't get pissed out though Snake. It's either used to replace lost amino acids from muscle protein breakdown, used to build new muscle tissue during muscle protein synthesis, or it's converted to glucose and used as an energy source via gluconeogenesis. This whole dogma of excess protein being pissed out is a myth.


Your body isn't going to use protein for energy until you are seriously depleted. From what I see in most people's training that isn't happening. I do think guys go overboard.

Nobody weighing 200lbs NEEDS 400 grams of proteenz


----------



## Paolos (Apr 22, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Context is also important here - supplements come closer to the "need" category when dieting depending on the length/severity of the diet.



I vote for MrRippedZilla for having the best AVI's on the site!....Almost choked on my aminos and liver tabs
tying to read his reply


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is no benefit to bcaa anyway.  If you are going to supplement with amino get essential aminos or EAA. Glutamine is garbage. Does absolutly nothing.
> 
> Keep the focus on the food.



An old school bodybuilder use to always say BCAA's are good real good ONLY when at extreme contest cut prep but other then that a waste of money.

I can see this as how they do really go through such an extreme cut.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I can get chicken thighs for like a buck a pound.  Those are a great option.



Taste good too better then breasts!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your body isn't going to use protein for energy until you are seriously depleted. From what I see in most people's training that isn't happening. I do think guys go overboard.
> 
> Nobody weighing 200lbs NEEDS 400 grams of proteenz



I agree 400g is a bit much for a 200lb lifter but my point is protein doesn't get wasted in your urine if you take too much of it.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 22, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I agree 400g is a bit much for a 200lb lifter but my point is protein doesn't get wasted in your urine if you take too much of it.



But will turn to fat correct?

Like we give a shit about abs!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 22, 2015)

fish oil.  Multi vit i think helps, BCAA/EAA (drink while working out).  EAA's are much better.  Creatine with some dextrose is nice too.  the rest isnt going to do anything.........The only reason i would buy anything beyond that would be taurine for back/calf pumps.  with some orals at a hi dose those can be a bitch.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 22, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> But will turn to fat correct?
> 
> Like we give a shit about abs!



Haha nope, we as PLers don't give a shit about abs although I do like remaining athletic in a general sense of the word rather than obese. 

The pathways for protein to be converted to fat do exist but in all reality they'll never be used that way. Protein will be converted to glucose well before it'll ever be stored as fat and when that happens it inhibits fat oxidation which then could make you fatter. These are indirect mechanisms though not direct.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your body isn't going to use protein for energy until you are seriously depleted. From what I see in most people's training that isn't happening. I do think guys go overboard.
> 
> Nobody weighing 200lbs NEEDS 400 grams of proteenz



Juuuuce + protein = Gainz


----------



## snake (Apr 22, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> But will turn to fat correct?
> 
> Like we give a shit about abs!



Hay!!! lol


----------

